

Online random forest in C++, uses the GPU with OpenCL. - ilijavanil
https://github.com/albertvucinovic/memrest
My little machine learning project..
Serializable, online random forest algorithm implemented in C++, uses the GPU over OpenCL.
======
switch33
This is awesome. Using the GPU with OpenCL means they will be decent
performance. Any test case with data would be nice to read though.

Also, how comparable this is to something that does handle random forests well
like BigML would be interesting.

~~~
ilijavanil
The implementation uses shared pointers to replicate as little data as
possible. The memory management is there to maximize the amount of data you
can process on a single computer with limited memory. There is a simple zmq
wrapper that can be used to link bunch of these in parallel(or any other
structure) on multiple computers. The same zmq wrapper can be used for other
online learning algorithms. I just didn't implement the others yet. If there
will be more people interested, I could whip up a few test runs and examples.

